
Show HN: Xkcd mario-ish: a playable xkcd mario level - natejenkins
https://natejenkins.ch/xkcd-mario/
======
carmat
Pretty cool, but very annoying when the back button doesn't work on
samsung/android devices.

~~~
fron
Doesn't work on desktop either

~~~
natejenkins
it should work on desktop, does anything render or do you get a blank screen?

~~~
0x58
It's working here. Using Chrome (Version 68.0.3440.106)

------
natejenkins
Author here. I started this when the original comic was released in 2012 but
it fell by the wayside. Recently I decided to pick up where I left off. It was
interesting to take my own legacy coffeescript code from a time in which I
didn't really know what I was doing and try to make it into something fun.

Code is here:

[https://github.com/natejenkins/xkcd-
mario](https://github.com/natejenkins/xkcd-mario)

Thanks for any feedback!

------
0x58
Ha! That's awesome! Thanks for sharing!

------
tazard
Fun! But I ended up just spamming the fly.. err jump... Button ;)

~~~
quickthrower2
This has weirded me out, as I have a recurring dream where I can fly by repeat
jumping, and when I wake up from such a dream I start to question whether that
is a real-life thing for a minute or so.

Very intriguing game.

